# Bye bye babies :(



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

My two goats are going to leave this world tonight and be serve as New Years dinner for my family reunion. Never have I been sadder then right now. They were being housed at my uncles but were no longer wanted there because apparently they "destroyed" his property...sad thing is that living in the city you can really take them any other place so my parents decided to let them go  goodbye Lola and Red




















Hopefully one day I'll have my own property with a herd of goats and I'll let them live all their lives out till they decide to leave me. May God take them with all his glory.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe so so so sorry


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel so sorry also


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

No chance of rehoming them instead? You seem to really care for them could be worth a shot to ask your parents if you could try and rehome them.


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

We tried but we only know of two others that could but they raise goats for meat. Not as pets


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

We tried but we only know of two others that could but they raise goats for meat. Not as pets


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Omg. That's awful!!!! Made me cry.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

You could take them to a shelter that way they may get a chance before they get euthanized. Or send them to a animal sanctuary


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is very hard to do and it does make you very sad. But they are better off than being abused or neglected.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Put an ad in the paper. Someone might want them. Give them away. Don't se them. They are so beautiful they can not be eaten!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

How much meat can ya really get off a goat!!! This really makes me so sad. I went out and hugged my goats!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you located? And what breed are they and is red intact or a whether?


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in Fort Worth, Texas. Red is still intact. Wish there was but being a city it's hard and not enough time


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

I really wish I could save them you guys but I've tire for over two weeks and my dad is tired from hearing my novels complaints.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish I was there I'd take them in a New York minute!


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not sure on the breeds I got them from a flea market at 4 months of age. Almost dead because of the cold and they had really bad health issues. That's why it's so hard because I raised them :'(


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm Clear in pa but I would take them in a heartbeat we just built a new barn I would LOVE TO add red to my herd


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Take them to the nearest humane society. I know up here in New York our humane society takes In Goats and places them in new homes. Or farms


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

You honestly don't want to even take a stray dog to the humane society here. They are horrible.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe that stinks


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

HoukFarms - sadly tonight was his last night. I don't know what's going on because I'm at work but I'm father already spoke to my uncle and I'm not sure if they are still living..I'm crying right now


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Would really love to take them if you can get them in pa


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe we posted at the same time ! I am horribly sorry


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

So far away  wish portals would exist. I would send them over in a heartbeat as well.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope to foster and care for some soon. Hopefully they'll forgive me for this


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

;(. I'm so sorry. For you and them....


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

They are beautiful and I am sure they were great pets. I am sorry you are dealing with this unprepared. But consider this. They will never experience neglect or abuse. They will not be shipped off to who knows where only to wonder what was happening. Their days have been happy and healthy. If done correctly your goats will never know what happened. The ones I have butchered have died instantly while munching on a pan of grain. ALL their days were good ones even if their lifetime was shortened. It sounds like the decision has been made and it is final. Don't torture yourself wishing for a "better" outcome. It's ok to be sad and to miss them, but don't fret over an alternative.


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow thank you for those wonderful words. That what I've brought myself to believe. I know my family doesn't torture them when butchering them so that brings relief to me. I know they are in a better police then sending them off somewhere else where who knows what would have been of them.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

You are welcome. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got to my uncles. They are now in a better place


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

(Hug)


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have harvested wethers before, and it is not easy. The reason I do it is because I breed yearly, I just can't find high quality homes for all of my wethers ... most of them I have been able to rehome, but I would so much rather they live short, easy lives, with only one bad day, than to compromise on their home quality and have them be neglected or end up who knows where. I am so sorry for your losses ... remember that their lives were sweet while they were here :hug:


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks you guys. Y'all have really helped me get through this a little easier. Every time I go to the flea market and look at the goats that they have for sale I just feel like taking them all home. They are so so skinny. To the point where you can wrap your fingers around their backbones and the little ones are always the ones that get me the most. So sad to see them like that. I'm glad I could give Lola and Red the best months of their lives.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Some of you are being ridiculous. There's nothing wrong with eating goats.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Therr is nothing WRONG with eating goats, but it's hard when they were your friends, and you enjoyed having them in your life. I have had "friends" butchered, and while you know it is for the best, you cant help but feel sad to see them go.:tear:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Everyone has a right to there own opinion. And if one prefers to eat goat that is there choice. I don't think anyone on here that has an opinion is ridiculous at all! Just my opinion


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

sassy said:


> Everyone has a right to there own opinion. And if one prefers to eat goat that is there choice. I don't think anyone on here that has an opinion is ridiculous at all! Just my opinion


 Sending them to an animal shelter is being ridiculous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

surveyman said:


> Sending them to an animal shelter is being ridiculous.


Keep it friendly, keep it fun.

Everyone has now been warned.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Not in New York it isn't. Our shelter here take all kinds of animals and behind the shelter is a huge barn and fenced in yard. They have a horse and three goats there now They do there best to find homes for animals. I guess I'm just an old softy when it comes to any animals.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I know it's hard but you can get quit a bit of meat off of them. And it helps to remember god gave us animals to care for and provide for us. We raise our boys and sell them for meat it's hard doing it after you raise them but such is life


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Very hard. I just can't eat anything that says maaaaaaaa. When I walk out in the barn. Lol.  My sis is the same way. She incubates chickens. When the hatch and grow her husband who's a butcher says ya ready to eat them. She says nope and now has lots of chickens and eggs Lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It took me 30 years of goat raising before I had a wether butchered. Yes, it's hard, but as was mentioned, there are only so many homes that will truly take care of a wether, and even fewer places that need a buck. Some bucks should never be bred because of quality. I know my wethers being raised for meat have a great life until the end. They stay with their dams and 1/2 sisters, eat a varied diet, play in the sun, nurse right up until the end. I try to keep twin bucks so they will go to the slaughter house together. 

I got 52 and 53 pounds of meat from my 2- 6 month old Lamancha wethers this fall. That is enough to keep me in meat for a year, plus be able to give some away. 

You can't keep them all. Better to die quickly for a purpose than live a longer, miserable life being starved and neglected.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I guess we have such different views. ;(. I do respect your way of thinking. I just could not possibly think or feel that way but that's my way not yours. So enjoy your goat meat I'll stick to salads lol.


----------



## hoangha49 (Jan 8, 2014)

*hi*

: Whatgoat: 2 goats beautiful!


sigalaluis11 said:


> My two goats are going to leave this world tonight and be serve as New Years dinner for my family reunion. Never have I been sadder then right now. They were being housed at my uncles but were no longer wanted there because apparently they "destroyed" his property...sad thing is that living in the city you can really take them any other place so my parents decided to let them go  goodbye Lola and Red
> View attachment 51055
> View attachment 51056
> View attachment 51057
> ...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

To the original poster: you said the goats at the flea market were poorly cared for and skinny. Any chance you could educate the people selling them? Maybe mention that they would have a better chance of selling them if the goats were fatter. Then tell them about worms and such that cause it. I've found that most people don't mean to harm the animals. They simply don't know any better. I can't even begin to tell you how many people I have helped through educating them about health. Education is ALWAYS better than not doing anything. Even if it doesn't change anything, at least you tried. 

Sorry your friends had to go! It's not easy but some times it has to be done. I sell wethers I spend 6 to 8 months caring for, training and showing to market every year. I hate it but it is necessary


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have done it before and they take it as something offensive. Once I saw a small doe with a punctured eye and I told the guy and his answer was "she has to learn her spot with the group" and he laughed. Another guy that sells parakeets and other birds always has a bag where he's constantly taking out dead birds and putting them in the bag. Chickens are warring of each other and every other animal that they take to sell is just in the worst conditions ever.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohh I see. I've come across those types. Usually if I say the healthier ones bring more money then they'll fix it. It may not be for the best reason but it normally works. Then there are those that just don't care


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

There's one guy that cares and every time I go I stand there and talk with him. He knows all if his animals ages an the parents. He's so knowledgable and even asks people if they are buying as a pet or for food purposes and depending on what they say he educates them on how to care for them or how to humanly kill them. That's his job and he has to accept the fact that that's a must in order to keep himself and his other animals fed.


----------

